# He got served...



## LUCKYIRISH676 (Apr 4, 2012)

Well as I had said before, my husband got served a suit today in regards to financial support. I had told him before when we talked about it that I needed his help or I would take him to court. His response to being served "your taking me to court! Nice luckyiirish" I responded with I told you I needed your help, im not trying to be vindictive!" then of course he says he will be seeing me in court , alot! 

Seriously dude, he moved out, he wanted to do this yet he didn't try to file for divorce, he didn't even try to find out about support or anything. What is this guys deal? His choice,yet when I do something about it he gets mad. Oh and BTW, those that talked about going to the commander, well I didn't but as I was sitting trying to take care of some business for my children I had a convo with a nice COL who just so happens to be in charge of the program my DH is in....who knows if hubby will hear anything from this man but he sure sounded interested in having a little convo with my DH. This situation is so icky, I hate it!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

